
Why No One Wants to Back the Gun of the Future - raleighm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-no-one-wants-to-back-the-gun-of-the-future-1523707203
======
haskaalo
"To Read the Full Story, Sign In"

Who even do this?

~~~
jaytaylor
[https://archive.is/nh7CF](https://archive.is/nh7CF)

